
Dolphins learn “shelling” (eating trick) from peers, not mother - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/science/dolphins-shells-learning.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(20)...](https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822\(20\)30756-9)

